# Samsung HW-C450 soundbar



## MotherHEN (Mar 28, 2016)

I have had small issues with the samsung hw-c450 soundbar before in reference to it suddenly turning off and the input randomly changing. I figured it was 5 years old and very well used and there was never an issue with the subwoofer, so it didnt really bother me. Now it wont even turn on. Cords are good and im not sure where else to look. 

I have attempted to do some research but theres not much information on it. The one thing I did find was a statement regarding a fuse possibly being blown or the power supply board. The only thing is I can not find the information on those two possibilities.

If anone can help direct me to some reliable information it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Take a look here :
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/HW-C450/XAA

There is a file to upgrade and a file with instructions on how to do the upgrade.
Maybe this will help.
If not contact them about the problem.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Being that the soundbar is five years old, it's way past end of warranty. I fear that it would cost you more to have it repaired than to replace it, with a new one. Looking at Best Buy, , they have a Samsung Model: HW-J355/ZA that sells for around $180. Going up to the $250 price point, there are a number of 2.1 soundbars available.


----------

